# HPGC Motor vendor close to India



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

to my knowledge, I don't think there are any distributors out there.... Most of them would be drop-shipped from the USA.

have you seen this company:
http://www.greenmotorsport.com/green_motorsport/products_and_services/3,1,388,17,12958.html

they may have something.


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Frodus,
Thanks. It was an interesting system. I will check it out. Though I am not sure why they use 48V system. I think a higher voltage is more efficient. It was also interesting to go through eVFR (http://blog.evfr.net/). Are you really using an AC20 for a motorcycle ??. I was planning an AC15 for a FIAT Uno car conversion. This car has a kerb weight of 700kgs ! I guess I should go back to the drawing pad..


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The manufacturer of the motor is in Devon, UK called Gravitron....

Go direct


As for my moto, yeah, AC20 and Lifepo4. I think an AC15 is small for a car. I'd use an AC20 or larger.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> I am interested to do an EV conversion and found that HPGC AC Induction motors are quite the thing now.


 They are? There are a lot more conversions done in the U.S. with series DC motors due to lower cost. I have an AC50 in an about 1030 kg Suzuki Swift (finished ev mass), http://www.evalbum.com/3060. The performance numbers given there are measured values. How large a motor you require mainly depends on how fast you want to accelerate, what speed you want up steep hills, and what maximum speed you want. An AC15 would likely work fine in a 700 kg car on flat roads at city (no highways) speeds, with slow acceleration.


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

tomofreno said:


> They are? There are a lot more conversions done in the U.S. with series DC motors due to lower cost. I have an AC50 in an about 1030 kg Suzuki Swift (finished ev mass), http://www.evalbum.com/3060. The performance numbers given there are measured values. How large a motor you require mainly depends on how fast you want to accelerate, what speed you want up steep hills, and what maximum speed you want. An AC15 would likely work fine in a 700 kg car on flat roads at city (no highways) speeds, with slow acceleration.


Yep, series DC motors are the most common I know, but a AC provides a more refined AC experience. I think I saw that experience reported by one of the other EV members. 
I got this as reference: http://www.evalbum.com/2078. Its using 12KW stock pump motor..! So I think using 15K nominal power motor should be OK I guess..




frodus said:


> The manufacturer of the motor is in Devon, UK called Gravitron....
> 
> Go direct
> 
> ...


Thanks frodus..


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

India has a few motor manufacturers, have you contacted them to see if they can make you a system that will work in a vehicle?


----------

